# Смещение С2 у ребенка



## Nastia.anna (29 Июл 2015)

Добрый день.

Прошу помочь разобраться в следующей ситуации. Ребенку 11 месяцев. Всегда любил больше смотреть в левую сторону, спал на этой стороне и т.д. Находясь по месту командировки мужа в чехии, врачи советовали нам делать войта- терапию для исправления ситуации, что мы и делали с 3 по 7 месяцев ребёнка. 
Приехав в Москву, мы обратились к педиатору здесь, так как ребёнок все равно больше предпочитал смотреть налево. Педиатр посоветовал провести узи шейного отдела позвонков. Вот результаты исследования: зубовидный отросток с2 смещен относительно боковых масс атланта на 1,2 вправо. Нам посоветовали обратиться к мануальному терапевту, мы обратились, он провёл один сеанс и сказал, что вправил позвонок. Вот результат узи после обращения к мануальному терапевту: зубовидный отросток с2 смещён относительно боковых масс атланта на 2.2 мм влево. 
То есть смещение было вправо, а стало влево, да ещё и увеличилось. Нам говорят, что мануальный терапевт вставил позвонок, но из-за неразвитости мышц справа, он сместился в эту сторону и направляют на массаж. Подскажите, пожалуйста, каково ваше мнение по этой ситуации? Сможет ли массаж помочь нам( в частности вправить позвонок)? Насколько вообще смещение в 2 мм опасно? Какие допустимые значения смещения для детей?

Заранее всем откликнувшимся спасибо! Очень жду помощи.


----------



## La murr (29 Июл 2015)

*Nastia.anna*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/XenStaff/


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (29 Июл 2015)

Nastia.anna написал(а):


> Насколько вообще смещение в 2 мм опасно?


Выложите снимки.


----------



## Nastia.anna (29 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович, снимков на руки не дали, только диагноз на бумаге. Высылают результаты 1 и 2 исследования.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Июл 2015)

Мануальный терапевт обманул вас..


----------



## Nastia.anna (29 Июл 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Мануальный терапевт обманул вас..


Владимир, добрый день. Подскажите, пожалуйста, что вы имеете ввиду? Обманул, что вправил позвонок? Какое ваше мнение по сложившейся ситуации? Спасибо!


Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Выложите снимки.


Леонид Михайлович, я вам ответила в теме. Описание узи прикрепила, снимков на руки не дали, к сожалению...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Июл 2015)

УЗИ позвоночника - крайне неинформативный метод обследования. Поэтому, обратитесь к детскому ортопеду,который обязательно назначит рентгенологическое обследование и по его результатам уже можно решать вопрос о необходимости тех или иных лечебных мероприятий.
Мануальный терапевт явно не экстрасенс или ясновидящий. Очевидно,решил просто "срубить бабло" как это делали чешские "войтотерапевты".


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (29 Июл 2015)

Nastia.anna написал(а):


> снимков на руки не дали


Нужен рентген.


----------



## Nastia.anna (29 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> Нужен рентген.


Леонид Михайлович, Подскажите, а показания к проведению ренгена у нас имеются по картине, которую я описала? Или нам не стоит его делать, ведь ни один врач нас не направлял...или нам следует самим проявить инициативу в этом вопросе?


----------



## AIR (29 Июл 2015)

Я бы предложил посмотреть состояние мышц шейного отдела, с особым вниманием  на кранио-вертебральный переход. ... При обнаружения  асимметрии очень осторожно работать с ними , делая акцент  на расслабление напряженных и укороченных .  . . Тогда при росте ребенка все должно уравновеситься. .. Это всё если самочувствие ребенка не страдает...


----------



## Nastia.anna (29 Июл 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Я бы предложил посмотреть состояние мышц шейного отдела, с особым вниманием  на кранио-вертебральный переход. ... При обнаружения  асимметрии очень осторожно работать с ними , делая акцент  на расслабление напряженных и укороченных .  . . Тогда при росте ребенка все должно уравновеситься. .. Это всё если самочувствие ребенка не страдает...


Спасибо за ответ. А работать с мышцами методом массажа или мануальной терапии, при обнаружении асимметрии?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Июл 2015)

Оставьте ребенка в покое.
Не лечат такую ассиметрию.
А положение головы корректируют подушкой и игрушкой.


----------



## AIR (30 Июл 2015)

> Спасибо за ответ. А работать с мышцами методом массажа или мануальной терапии, при обнаружении асимметрии?


Скорее легким фиксированным  нажатием с удерживанием некоторое время... Без фанатизма. Все действия на мягкое и спокойное расслабление в местах напряжения... Удобнее в время сна, чтобы не тревожить ребенка. .


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Оставьте ребенка в покое.
> Не лечат такую ассиметрию.
> А положение головы корректируют подушкой и игрушкой.


Могу предположить, что неизбирательными коррекциями подушкой вполне могут добавить дополнительные нарушения статики на ниже расположенных уровнях позвоночника...


----------



## Nastia.anna (30 Июл 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Оставьте ребенка в покое.
> Не лечат такую ассиметрию.
> А положение головы корректируют подушкой и игрушкой.


Спасибо за ответ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Июл 2015)

AIR написал(а):


> Могу предположить, что неизбирательными коррекциями подушкой вполне могут добавить дополнительные нарушения статики на ниже расположенных уровнях позвоночника...


Возможно, все возможно.
Но такое -возможно" в меньшем проценте, чем осложнение от разных "вправлений".
Лечат патологию, а тут её нет.
Тут лечат не кривошею, а "ребенок больше любит смотрить в одну сторону и любит спать на одной стороне".
Подойдите к ребенку и переложить голову на другую сторону, кргла заснет. Если на спине и голова на одну сторону-положите подушку с дыркой, чтобы голова прямо. Если днем, то садитесь с другой стройный всегда при кормлении и при игре и даже в машите кресло ставьте так, чтобы реьенок поворачивал голову в вашу сторону.11 месяцев- Элементы игровой лфк, вполне можно применить.
А тут сразу поправлять. Причем обратите внимание как действуют за границей. Причем в Чеххии- считай Родине мануальной терапии. Направляют на техники от которых ни эФфекта, ни вреда узи и подтвердило. Зато эмоционально и эффектно. И оплачивается не по страховке, а отдельно. А в тоже Австрии, где уже все устоялось и врачи не посылают на лишние процедуры, показали бы как правильно садиться возле ребенка.
Врач мануальной терапии устранив функциональный блок, а его не может не быть если голова повернута чаще в одну сторону, уже все поправил, что доказывает узи.

И сейчас, время, лфк, правильная организация внимания ребенка и может кроме массажа и специалистов (Вас бы клонировать доктор), ничего не надо.


----------



## Николай Николаевич (2 Сен 2015)

Полность согласен с доктором Ступиным !!!


----------

